
Microsoft Leaks UEFI Secure Boot “backdoor” Keys. Whoops - gamitop
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/microsoft-secure-boot-firmware-snafu-leaks-golden-key/
======
gamitop
Another fine example of US intelligence putting their hands where they don't
belong, and ultimately putting the entire planet in jeopardy.

